

Amusing PG book review from 2000 - purzelrakete
http://www.amazon.com/review/R1MXJ1KGMFKP6A/ref=cm_cr_rdp_perm

======
hga
I don't feel so bad about not upgrading from my first edition (1996) copy ^_^.

(I do "engine" work so it's not a big deal for me.)

